# suggest gaming rig for 30-35k urgently plz!!



## mandar5 (Nov 2, 2009)

hi guys i am upgrading my 5yr old system for new one for gaming and image/video editing with adobe cs4!Plz suggest good rig intel based only.i dont need monitor because my 17'' lg e700sh is in good condition so is my cabinet..Thanks in advanse..


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 2, 2009)

also should i go for ddr3?whats minimum cost of directx11 cards??


----------



## Cilus (Nov 2, 2009)

At this budget AMD will better for you. In the middle level segment AMD offeres unmatched performance for the money.

Processor:           Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5.2k (Quad core, 2 MB L2 cache)
Motherboard:      MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k (AMD 785G chipset, AM3, DDR3 ram support)
Ram:                   Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM @ 2.6k 
HDD:                  Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.5k
Monitor:              BenQ G900WD 19" LCD Monitor @ 6.2k
Graphics card:     Sapphire HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 10k (can also wait 4 Dx 1 card price to be reduced)
PSU:                   Cooler Master 500W ExP @ 2.9k
Cabinet:               Zebronics Krish @ 1k
key/Mouse:         any thing @ 0.4k    

Total 35.4k. There is a high chance the street price will be lower for most of the components I've mentioned. So the total price will be almost 0.8 to 1k less the estimated.

*But my suggestion is wait sometimes before getting The Graphics card. Then you can get the DirectX 11 cards in a reduced price.*


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for info buddy but i prefer intel based rig only.is there huge difference in quad core and i5 processor?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 2, 2009)

The performance difference is big in Quad core and Core i5 processors. Core i7/i5 are completely based on new architecture compared to the Intel Core2Quad processors. In fact they are the 1st batch of true quad core processors (Core2Quad is nothing but 2 separate C2D processors are packed in a single chip). With their fast integrated memory controller (which eliminates the need for FSB) Core processors can have a huge memory band width compared to the Core2Quad processors.

For Intel based system, your budget is too low to have a quad core processor. The cheapest Quad core from Intel is Q8200/8400 with a price tag of 8.4k. Alone the *Core i5 processor will cost u around 10k *and the cheapest M/B will be *Intel DP55WB P55 @ 6.3k.

Now Athlon II X4 is better than Q8200 in all aspect. All the test sites like Guru3d, AnandTeh, TechEnclave have  their review in favor of Athlon II X4.

So be open minded to AMD. In High end segment Intel is still untouchable. But in middle and lower middle end segment AMD is very hard to bit.
*


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 2, 2009)

THANKS again buddy.i can afford 30-35k for rig eliminating need for monitor which would save 10k also 1k will be saved on keyboard n mouse.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
MY dealer says i5+mobo combo is available@18k.i think its worth it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
MY dealer says i5+mobo combo is available@18k.i think its worth it.


----------



## asingh (Nov 2, 2009)

Cilus said:


> The performance difference is big in Quad core and Core i5 processors. Core i7/i5 are completely based on new architecture compared to the Intel Core2Quad processors. In fact they are the 1st batch of true quad core processors (Core2Quad is nothing but 2 separate C2D processors are packed in a single chip). With their fast integrated memory controller (which eliminates the need for FSB) Core processors can have a huge memory band width compared to the Core2Quad processors.
> 
> For Intel based system, your budget is too low to have a quad core processor. The cheapest Quad core from Intel is Q8200/8400 with a price tag of 8.4k. Alone the *Core i5 processor will cost u around 10k *and the cheapest M/B will be *Intel DP55WB P55 @ 6.3k.
> 
> ...



There is no earth-shattering difference between the i5 and Quad processors. Yes, the i5 docks directly with the CPU for memory and GPU 16x lanes. But in gaming scenarios it is not that much of a difference.



mandar5 said:


> THANKS again buddy.i can afford 30-35k for rig eliminating need for monitor which would save 10k also 1k will be saved on keyboard n mouse.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



What all is the dealer offering you in 18K...? Which motherboard and CPU..?


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 2, 2009)

@^ I WILL let you know tomorow the name of motherboard and processor combo.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 3, 2009)

> There is no earth-shattering difference between the i5 and Quad processors. Yes, the i5 docks directly with the CPU for memory and GPU 16x lanes. But in gaming scenarios it is not that much of a difference



It is not true brother. The Core i5 series CPU is also having their *PCI Express Controller (X16) lane inside the processor die.Which means they communicate directly with the Graphics card without the need of motherboard North Bridge.* In single GPU gaming performance *they can even match the performance of mighty Core i7 processors.* The only quad core processor comes near to them is Core2Quad Extreme Q9650, which costs a fortune (almost 35k).

And mandra5, here goes your Corei5 configuration

*Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 10.5k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 7.7k*

So the total price will be around 18k. Street prce may be little lower. Don't go for the *Intel DP55WB P55 @ 6.3k*. It is not good for advance users. Overclocking and other tweaking features are really low in this board. Gigabyte board is far better.


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2009)

Cilus said:


> It is not true brother. The Core i5 series CPU is also having their *PCI Express Controller (X16) lane inside the processor die.Which means they communicate directly with the Graphics card without the need of motherboard North Bridge.* In single GPU gaming performance *they can even match the performance of mighty Core i7 processors.* The only quad core processor comes near to them is Core2Quad Extreme Q9650, which costs a fortune (almost 35k).
> 
> And mandra5, here goes your Corei5 configuration
> 
> ...



I know the hardware architecture my friend...

Yes, the i5 goes away with the NB bottle neck. But again, I have seen a lot of game reviews. The i5 is not 'way' ahead of the Quad 9550 (not extreme). And it does not beat the i7 950. Do remember the i7 has HT and the i5 does not employ that. Also the i5 CPUs have lower cache then the Quads. It is still highly debatable and contestable of which is better i5 or Quad. But I feel the i7 pulls ahead, it is the latest architecture.

The most difference between i5 and Quads would be a few FPS, and this also depends on the game and GPU installed.

But you have mentioned a good price for the OP. He is getting new tech for a cheaper price. The Quad+P55 system would cost him more, with the Quad still being ~12K.

I always suggest the following:

1. New Build: Mid Budget --- i5. 
2. New Build: High Budget --- i7.
3. Upgrade a LGA775 -- go for Quad.

*Note:*
Just speaking in context to Intel. Please ATI guys do not take offense.

(1) and (3) will give almost similar performance, with i5s a shade ahead. Some benchmark number can be seen *here*.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 3, 2009)

I checked some review also. 1st of all, in most of the reviews, Q9550 is not even taken under consideration. Q9650 is there. May be in game the frame rate difference is in single digit, but computer is not just for playing games, it is for other job also.

The performance of Core i5 is similar to that of Q9770, priced at 50k. in other CPU tests like 3D rendering, Cinebench, Blender, Adobe Photoshop CS4, Divx, X264, VC1 video encoding, it is way way ahead of any quad cores. In Cinebench , Provray and Sysmark 2007 benchmark, i5 750 even beats the i7 920.

And I didn't say that i5 is better than i7. 

Actually in any memory intensive work, any Quad core can match the i5 processors because of the huge memory bandwidth of  new core architecture. Although i5 has dual channel memory controller compared to the triple channel of i7, it is even faster than the memory controller of i7.


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2009)

Cilus said:


> I checked some review also. 1st of all, in most of the reviews, Q9550 is not even taken under consideration. Q9650 is there. May be in game the frame rate difference is in single digit, but computer is not just for playing games, it is for other job also.
> 
> The performance of Core i5 is similar to that of Q9770, priced at 50k. in other CPU tests like 3D rendering, Cinebench, Blender, Adobe Photoshop CS4, Divx, X264, VC1 video encoding, it is way way ahead of any quad cores. In Cinebench , Provray and Sysmark 2007 benchmark, i5 750 even beats the i7 920.
> 
> ...



Okay ...*here* is a link. You really think it is WAY ahead..? It shows a head on Q9550s vs the i5.  Yes, the i5 is beating the q9550, but not WAY ahead. And as I mentioned in my post, the i5 is a great buy for the new mid level budget person. But we cannot tell them IT IS WAY AHEAD OF A QUAD CORE. For example in the link look at the 1st Sisandra Soft test i5 beats the Quad9550, but in the subsequent one the Quad is ahead...! 

In most of the test, the i5 is ahead, but as I mentioned, it is a bit more. You can also see the i7 comparison to i5.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 4, 2009)

THANKS CILUS for info! i am opting for core i5 over quadcore only to get 'futureproof'!i am busy this week will go 2 lamington road next thursday only.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ALSO pls let me know is 4gb ddr3 ram necessary for cs4 or 2gb is enough?i am going for corsair!


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 4, 2009)

ALSO pls let me know is 4gb ddr3 ram necessary for cs4 or 2gb is enough?i am going for corsair!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 4, 2009)

CS4+win7 will suffer with 2Gb RAM


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

mandar5 said:


> THANKS CILUS for info! i am opting for core i5 over quadcore only to get 'futureproof'!i am busy this week will go 2 lamington road next thursday only.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ALSO pls let me know is 4gb ddr3 ram necessary for cs4 or 2gb is enough?i am going for corsair!



Hey no thanks to me....! Told you so much about i5 via my arguement. 

*RAM:*
The more the merrier. Since you are going for i5 which has dual channel RAM populate the slots in multiples of 2. 2 sticks (alternate), or 4 sticks straight fill. Get 2 x 2GB sticks....good option, to get dual channel. All 4 slots filled with RAM, at times gives issue for OC.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 4, 2009)

will 9600gt sufficient to run games ay 1280x720 since i own 17inch crt?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 4, 2009)

For a 17 inch monitor a 9600GT would be more than enough. But the thing is i5 would stretch your budget of 35k. Going for 1666MHz DDR3 is good. Below that there's nothing much difference in performance than DDR2, plus lower latency RAM's are expensive!


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 4, 2009)

ok then i would install graphics card next month..will go with 4gb ddr3 ram...


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 4, 2009)

mandar5 said:


> thanks for info buddy but i prefer intel based rig only.is there huge difference in quad core and i5 processor?


if u want i5 for ur budget..u'll have to forgo quality components and buy the cheapest of everything else.

make ur choice..


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ I hope *mandar5* read all I ranted about, and understood the differential curve in performance for i5 and Quad.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 4, 2009)

I think he only wants i5! Differential curves or straights don't matter! 

But you gave a good explanation!


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

"A coin always has two sides" (Even if its Sholay)

I like to show both sides of the coin...!


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 4, 2009)

hey guys dont you think 35k is decent budget without considering monitor?i dont think i am going for cheapest parts .let you know my configuration by today evening!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 4, 2009)

35k for i5 is a bit tight. 

Well let us know the PC config by evening... Best of Luck!


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 4, 2009)

here u go..i5+p55 mobo=18k,500gb wd 32mb buffer hdd 3k,6k ddr3ramcorsair,3k vip smps,1.4k dvd writer,..thats it no graphics card for time being may be 2 months later..i already own mouse/keyboard,cabinet and lg 17'' monitor..i hope i covered everything...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hope its not cheapest parts by any means....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hope its not cheapest parts by any means....


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

mandar5 said:


> here u go..i5+p55 mobo=18k,500gb wd 32mb buffer hdd 3k,6k ddr3ramcorsair,3k vip smps,1.4k dvd writer,..thats it no graphics card for time being may be 2 months later..i already own mouse/keyboard,cabinet and lg 17'' monitor..i hope i covered everything...




Hey Mandar5, we are not contesting 'cheap' or 'expensive'. Please do not take offense. We are here to help each other.  

1. Which P55 Motherboard.
2. Which Corsair RAM.
3. Why a VIP PSU. You should go for better quality. Not sure about this one.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 4, 2009)

1.Intel based or the cilus suggested gigabyte one.
2.may be 1300mhz ram.
3. lets see....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
1.Intel based or the cilus suggested gigabyte one.
2.may be 1300mhz ram.
3. lets see....


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 4, 2009)

Some pointers... 500 GB 32MB buffer HDD is only WD Green which is slower than other drives of WD. And Green is not the best option as a Primary drive. So better get WD Black or Seagate *7200.12*. 
Mobo - Gigabyte one. Cant say yes to Intel chipset or Asus. Asus Bios are crap! 
DDR3 - 1333MHz is barely out of DDR2 region. So better of with GSkill or Corsair 1666MHz. I would prefer GSkill. In two months when you get a GPU, that VIP one will not support it. So better of buying a PSU which would eventually support your GPU.
If you plan to game a lot, 17 inch monitor isn't what you need. You certainly need a bigger monitor. CM690 as a cabinet would be good in keeping your PC cool. N if you stick to these, you wont certainly be able to fit this into 35k.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 4, 2009)

YEAH i know i cant stick to the above configuration life long. but right now i own agp8x based old system on intel socket 478 .i just wanna upgrade to new platform .the remaining hardware i will add later.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 5, 2009)

@hell_storm can u tell price difference between two RAM modules of 1300 and 1600?Why u prefer gskill over corsair?? can i post an offtopic question??Recently i was in market for home theatre system for our led tv..i came across some models saying upscaling upto full hd!Plz tell me what does it mean???Thanksss....


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 5, 2009)

I guess this link would answer you question. Remember after God there's Google! Both start with a 'G'! 

*hd1080i.blogspot.com/2006/12/1080-upscaling-to-hd-from-lower.html

GSkills are better overclockers although it depends on the type model of RAM. Cheaper and have kits with better timings! for Corsair you have to get those special Dominator and all to really see performance! GSkills normally use Samsung IC's. Corsair use Micron IC's. Corsair XMS2 Twin 1600MHz were the first to use Samsung IC's!
But the thing is with RAM's the difference is not very noticable. So it comes down to the other aspects!


----------



## asingh (Nov 5, 2009)

I guess with RAM..

Have enough, and have it quick enough. 

If one has enough money to spare, then they can go for the quickest and fastest ram. Else work their way down, to mid - level, or then value RAM. 

Also if someone is getting non-value RAM, then remember, you get it to run at the EPP ratings is not that easy. The system needs to be overclocked. FSB ratios and multipliers need to be tweaked, to get it at EPP. Else it will run at JEDEC. 

But has H.S.2006 mentioned, the difference is not really noticable --- probably a few blinks of the eyelid...!

*Prices:*
Price (cheapest and for G-Skill DDR-3 2 x 2GB):

G-Skill F3-10666CL9D-4GBNQ 4GB @ *1333 Mhz* @ 9-9-9-24 : RS.6212

G-Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL 4GB @ *1600 Mhz* @ 9-9-9-24 : RS. 6747

*First get enough of it..and then see if you can get it quick enough.*


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 5, 2009)

plz suggest 5k graphics card..does ddr2 and ddr3 ram graphics card make huge difference?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 5, 2009)

> plz suggest 5k graphics card



go for the *XFX 9600GSO 768MB DDR2 @ 4.2k*. Although this card is equipped with DDR2 memory, rather than GDDR3 memory, it performs better than the other 9600 cards. Because this is a *special edition card equipped with 96 stream processors compared to the 64/48 stream processors of the other 9600 cards.* It has been selected the Best buy low end card in the last digit card review.
For AMD go for *Palit HD4670 512MB GDDR3 SUPER @ 4.5k. *in directX 10.1 games it has slight benifit over the other cards.


> does ddr2 and ddr3 ram graphics card make huge difference?



If you are having the same GPU vertion, then there may be a noticable performance gap, if you are using a slower memory. *Graphics cards are normally equipped with GDDR memory, they are different than ordinary DDR memory*. For example GDDR3 (graphics DDR)memory is not same as high speen DDR3 memory.* GDDR3 is based on DDR2 memory architecture,* but having significant less latency (timespan between a request and completion of it),* low power and heat dispersal* and high speed than that of ordinary DDR2 memory.
GDDR memory is costly than the normal memory. Currently some cheaper cards are made to use normal DDR (2 or 3) memory rather than GDDR2 or GDDR3 memory. They will have less performance.
It may looks like that I'm contradicting my suggestion of 9600 GSo DDR2, but remember, memory is not only the thing. count of stream processors inside a GPU is a bigger factor.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks cilus once again!one last question-how many years warranty does gskill offer?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 6, 2009)

I think they have 5 years warranty. Which is ample time! No one needs more than that. Look at it this way, when the 5 years are up you would not probably have the same PC, would you? 

Around 5k i would think 9600GT is a better option!


----------



## zbuu (Nov 6, 2009)

*www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=776&type=expert&pid=10

the q9650 beats the i5 in many games here(@higher resolutions whr da gpu play an imp role). if ur into gaming invest more  in ur gpu rather than ur cpu.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 6, 2009)

zbuu said:


> the q9650 beats the i5 in many games here



With the obvious fact that LGA775 is almost becoming extinct!


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

^^
If someone can squeeze the most out of their LGA775 (going for CPU upgrade), then the quads are the way to go. They will continue to run games (with a good GPU), for next 2 years at least.

If new system, then choose Phenom 2, i5, i7. Depends how much one wants to spend.

Do not want to comment on speed of the above configurations. *Gets too messy.*


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

For a new rig, LGA775 is a NO. Period.


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

Krow said:


> For a new rig, LGA775 is a NO. Period.





*My usual job to play the devil:*
What if someone wants a cheap* Intel Rig*. We forgot that the i5 motherboards are still expensive, and the i5 processor is still in the >10K range.

LGA775 still offers a whole plethora of cheap motherboards and cheap Pentium D and C2Ds...................! 

Let us not KILL this platform so easily, hell --- Intel has not. i5 and P55 is not the answer to a mid/low budget Intel platform, no ways it is.

For this post we recommended i5 and greater than this, cause Arnab's budget was such. Let us not 'shove' new/expensive technology down information seekers throat.

PERIOD.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

But then what's the point of a cheap Intel rig? AMD is far better at all budgets below i5 and also is cheaper and upgradeable, unlike the Intel counterpart. Well, I am for i5/AMD for future proofing of some sorts.


----------



## asingh (Nov 7, 2009)

^^
That is why I underlined Intel Rig, in my post above yours. 

There are people out there..who are brand specific. That is what I meant. How will we cater them then.

Will be back..got to go eat dinner. Damn..!


----------



## zbuu (Nov 7, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> With the obvious fact that LGA775 is almost becoming extinct!



Intel has no plans to stop c2d/c2q production for now.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 7, 2009)

guys i need i5 for 2 reasons-1.futureproofing 2. show off


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well in a few months they would start phasing out the LGA775. Of course, its a gradual process. I think they were just waiting for the Core i5 to hit the market. When it catches on LGA775 will surely see the end of its life!


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

Gigabyte P55M-UD2 is for around 6.7k and a great choice.


----------



## asingh (Nov 7, 2009)

mandar5 said:


> guys i need i5 for 2 reasons-1.futureproofing 2. show off



Nothing is future proof. The day you walk out of a computer hardware shop (with stuff in your hands), new stuff would be coming out. But yes for new rig, if you can afford i5+P55 is great.



hell_storm2006 said:


> Well in a few months they would start phasing out the LGA775. Of course, its a gradual process. I think they were just waiting for the Core i5 to hit the market. When it catches on LGA775 will surely see the end of its life!



Ya, they are milking the last from the product. When the hell will Q9550 become cheap. Hope it does not run out, then it will be whoooooooooping expensive, what ever is left in the retail supply chain. 



Krow said:


> Gigabyte P55M-UD2 is for around 6.7k and a great choice.



+1. Great choice.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 7, 2009)

@asigh i can afford i5+p55.i know its not a future proof choice but  i think it has edge over quads atleast from futureproof point of view!


----------



## asingh (Nov 7, 2009)

^^
I know you can buddy. Was just putting my point across for debates sake, and to make the knowledge seekers, full aware. Of what is available. If you have narrowed on i5+P55...go for it man. It great..!


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

^+1. i5 is i5.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 9, 2009)

Posted the same question in the Intel discussion forum and some guy said the top line would go first, but the Celeron's would stay on for a while. 

Unfortunately your Q9550 falls in the top line of LGA775!!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^Post the link please for the benefit of all out here.


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Posted the same question in the Intel discussion forum and some guy said the top line would go first, but the Celeron's would stay on for a while.
> 
> Unfortunately your Q9550 falls in the top line of LGA775!!!



Oh hell....! Do not tell me that. Sh**, by when will this start.



Krow said:


> ^Post the link please for the benefit of all out here.



Please....


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 9, 2009)

asigh said:


> Oh hell....! Do not tell me that. Sh**, by when will this start.



Well Intel.com has its own discussion board. So out of intrigue i posted the same question there. One of the guys replied what i told you. If you look at it if i5 is around Q9550 then what's the point of manufacturing Q9550, especially when there is no sign of price drop! Celeron's would stay on as the real dirt cheap option for a while. A few E Series processors are already gone like E6400!


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ Groan....
Oh hell...! Sounds logical, why cannibalize one series to another.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 9, 2009)

Expecting a mail from them. Mailed Intel also. Don't think they would be willing to answer such a sensitive question though. Lets see!


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 10, 2009)

GUYS i am sorry too busy this week due to exams . will get my pc next week only.pls suggest 1tb hdd. which one to go for wd or seagate?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 10, 2009)

@mandar5

you cant go wrong with either wd or seagate but the latter provides 5years warranty.

for storage look for wd green or seagate baracudda 7200 series.

for superior performance go for wd black but expect to pay a premium of 3k.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@mandar5

you cant go wrong with either wd or seagate but the latter provides 5years warranty.

for storage look for wd green or seagate baracudda 7200 series.

for superior performance go for wd black but expect to pay a premium of 3k.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Does WD Green not come with 5 year warranty?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 11, 2009)

Krow said:


> Does WD Green not come with 5 year warranty?



wd hdds came with 3 years warranty.guess this one's no exception.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

We need someone to confirm from a dealer though. I am really unsure about this.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 11, 2009)

i recently visited a dealer and he had a wd passport that came with 3yrs warranty.He also had seagate freeagent go which had 5 yrs warranty.guess their 3.5in counterparts have same warranties.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

But that is not for internal HDD's friend. I still need to confirm.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 11, 2009)

www.techshop.in shows 3 years for all WD drives. Whereas lynx-india shows 5 years. Have to check WD website for this!


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 15, 2009)

hey guys booked i5 yesterday.also booked corsair ram of 4gb 1333mhz.1tb hdd of wd 32mb buffer with 5yr onsite warranty.but not confirm about 9600/9800gt card.gotta ask my dad to add 1.5k more. thanks for awesome advise and info you all gave me.


----------



## asingh (Nov 15, 2009)

^^
Hey great choice of stuff. Congrats. Which motherboard will you utilize for the i5.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 15, 2009)

I will go with intel original board of 7.2k.my dealer says gigabyte boards  were good but are poor in after sales service.also i used intel mobo before ,never encountered any problem.booked vip gold 500w smps.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

mandar5 said:


> I will go with intel original board of 7.2k.my dealer says gigabyte boards  were good but are poor in after sales service.also i used intel mobo before ,never encountered any problem.booked vip gold 500w smps.


Not trying to make fun of you or be rude to you, but which Idiot dealer is that? Since you live in Mumbai, buy from www.primeabgb.com (Prime ABGB, Lamington road). Great dealers, else you may try www.theitwares.com also on lamington, also good.

Gigabyte has very good after sales service, ASUS suffers from poor A.S.S. Intel board is too basic for 7.2k. At that price you get a full featured OCing AMD mobo. Nothing better than the Gigabyte P55M-UD2. VIP Gold SMPS? You really wanna power your CORE i5 with a VIP el cheapo smps? I suggest a minimum of CM Real Power Pro 460W @ 3.5k or Corsair VX450W @ 4k. Intel boards are good at about 3k, but paying 7k for a board which is actually worth about 6.2-6.5k also without any advanced features is just not right.

I suggest you cancel your order right now and go to PrimeABGB. They will give you better rates and are one of the most reputed dealers on Lamington.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 15, 2009)

OK.BUDDY I WILL HAVE TALK WITH HIM 2MAROW.will opt for gigabyte and cm smps.thanks for info.actually i paid  25k yesterday and remaining will pay on tuesday.


----------



## asingh (Nov 15, 2009)

^^
do not get a native Intel board. Your dealer is just acting like a wise-a**, by saying Gigabyte gives bad service. It is one of the biggest motherboard brands along with ASUS and MSI.

Please do not power using VIP PSU. Gosh..you are getting such expensive equipment..VIP is risky. Plus you have plans for the 9800GT, that is a beefy card. It will need a robust/solid PSU. What* Krow* suggested is nice.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 15, 2009)

actually i think i cant cancel mobo order now he may have already bought it.though smps i can get it from other stores.he is my cousins trusted dealer for 2yr.he never misguides us.then too i will have talk with him.thanks .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
if suppose i cant change to mobo from intel to gigabyte is there large difference in performance?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
if suppose i cant change to mobo from intel to gigabyte is there large difference in performance?


----------



## asingh (Nov 15, 2009)

^^ Well....! Probably the performance difference between the two boards will be NIL. IF you run them both at stock.

Just that the Gigabyte one will give you options to unlock certain features for RAM/CPU. You will have capability to change the FSB and DRAM ratios, to getter slightly higher performance. Basically you can OC. 

For Intel boards its all locked, though soft-mod hacks are available.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am not into oc so it does not matters to me.but are prices specified on website of primeabgb real i mean without hidden extras ,then i can afford coolermaster.anyways thanks asigh
for info.


----------



## asingh (Nov 15, 2009)

^^ Those prices are real.

But tax is calculated later. You could phone them and ask.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 15, 2009)

also what you guys think of other hardware like hdd and graphics card.i hope i have made right choice!


----------



## asingh (Nov 15, 2009)

^^
Well you chose good stuff. But not to throw a spanner in the works --- if the motherboard is not good, rest is also not good. Though you have your reasons for choosing Intel Motherboard. You spent so many days choosing your stuff, and then narrowed down to an Intel Motherboard. 

Just being frank and honest.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

mandar5 said:


> also what you guys think of other hardware like hdd and graphics card.i hope i have made right choice!


Post ur config again please.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2009)

@mandar5

hi dude

i've recently purchased the i5 along with the intel board(dp55wb) & corsair vx450w.

the intel board costs around 6.3k not 7.2k.

try consulting your dealer for the diff. in price.

go for the vx450
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@mandar5

for the card go for the gts 250 instead of 9800gt.

if you have an existing card then i would suggest to wait for nvidia fermi cards.they are goin to be worth the wait.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@mandar5

for the card go for the gts 250 instead of 9800gt.

if you have an existing card then i would suggest to wait for nvidia fermi cards.they are goin to be worth the wait.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 16, 2009)

@vickybat thanks for info .i will ask him the intel mobo model number and let you know.and for graphics card i dont need too high end right now.he is selling xfx 9800gt 512mb @ 6500rs.this is last i can spend.:-l


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 16, 2009)

HERE goes my configuration-intel i5,wd 1tb hdd,4gb corsair ddr3 1333mhz,hp dvd writer,lg 17'crt(not replacing it soon)!


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2009)

@mandar5

buddy posting the pics of my procc & mobo.you can see the model.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 16, 2009)

what is price diff in 9800gt and gt250?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 16, 2009)

^^ Max 2k.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 16, 2009)

i think i will go with 9800gt for time being...


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

GTS 250 should be under 7k. 9800gt is around 6k.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 16, 2009)

i am getting 9800gt 512mb ddr3 @6.5k....


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

The Zotac GTS250 512MB should be 6.8-7k. Get it over the 9800GT.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 16, 2009)

mandar5 said:


> i am getting 9800gt 512mb ddr3 @6.5k....


That is a bit high for me! GTS250 if you dont have any other way of getting 9800GT at a cheaper cost.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 16, 2009)

@krow and hellstorm ,my dealer prefers xfx brand which r relatively costlier than zotac,palit but more reliable...offer 3yr warranty...thats y i prefer xfx 9800gt...also my max resolution of crt is 1280x1024 hope 9800 gt can support this resolution...


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

^^ Why are you going with what the dealer has..in a metro city like Mumbai..it fails to convince me.

It should be the other way round.."your dealer should get you what you want". Being part of this thread from the beginning, it seems things are being forced upon you. The Intel motherboard, the PSU, and now the XFX brand. 

You are shelling out a lot of cash, be careful.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 16, 2009)

PLs tell me warranty offered by zotac.is it partner brand of sapphire?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 16, 2009)

XFX sucks! It has heating issues and after sales service would be a nightmare for you. Stick with Zotac or EVGA.


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

XFX is serviced by Rashi Peripherals, some of the worst A.S.S. ever. 3 year warranty... hehe chances are that it will be a 3 yr headache. Palit, Zotac, EVGA would be my choice. You are behaving as if you have no choice but to get stuff from this dealer of yours. You may trust him, but clearly he is off the mark by a long shot. All I say is just go to Prime ABGB once. Talk to them about the stuff you want and see the difference in rates, service, knowledge, etc.


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

^^ Same man.

I am tired of advising here. I am done. 

For *4* pages of threads I have been banging my head, each time "my dealer" as an answer/reply comes up. I could understand this attitude in some small city where dealership is monopolized and limited. But for God's sake, the OP is in Mumbai. 

*Mandar5:*
Sorry for being so blunt and rude. But this is what I feel. Let me tell you my personal experience.

I was assembling my rig last year. I live really near Nehru Place. Believe me, that is a HUGE market for IT hardware. It is one of the biggest in Asia. But I was not getting good deals there. The dealers were fleecing me, and trying to shovel brands I did not want down my throat. 

I discovered Lynx via this website. I liked the prices, and spoke to the owner. It all seemed fine and good to me. I confirmed my stuff from buddies here, and immediately placed and order for 65K. No second thoughts...!

Honestly after receiving my stuff, and seeing the service, I ordered my second GPU from the same place. 

Yes, you must have a comfort factor with your dealer, but he is not giving you a good deal. Rest is up to you. Make the choice.


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

^Even I am unable to understand the same.

ADDED: I agree with *asigh*. OP should be buying the rig, but here it looks more like the dealer wants to offload stuff to the OP's house.

If you want to buy from this dealer, then please do so. Either you may listen to him and get your rig or take our recommendation. Please do not listen to his BS and then come to us with it. It is only going to serve the purpose of irritating the forum members.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 16, 2009)

ok guys i have cancelled mobo and smps order.will be buying coolermaster 500w and palit/msi 9800gt .thanks now no more advice seeking from me. tomorow i willy be going to LT road n take delivery.thanks for enlightment!


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 17, 2009)

heyy guyss i had talk with my cousin ,he said he will accompany me while taking delivery..he promised me to bring rates down....now i think i can stretch for gts 250/4850..which u suggest for mid settings gaming,and photoshop cs4???


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

GTS250 definitely. Zotac GTS 250 is for 6.8k. If not, then get Palit GTS250.


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks bro!!


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 17, 2009)

got mail from primeabgb ,they donnt have zotac gts 250,palit is available @7.8k.so gotta stick to 9800gt.


----------



## adirawat20 (Nov 21, 2009)

Cilus said:


> At this budget AMD will better for you. In the middle level segment AMD offeres unmatched performance for the money.
> 
> Processor:           Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5.2k (Quad core, 2 MB L2 cache)
> Motherboard:      MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k (AMD 785G chipset, AM3, DDR3 ram support)
> ...



Yeah i like your settings but as dx 11 cards are launched i will prefer a radeon 5750 or radeon 5770
AND WHAT about the ram should be
DDR2 2x2 gb kingston value.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 22, 2009)

> Yeah i like your settings but as dx 11 cards are launched i will prefer a radeon 5750 or radeon 5770



In my config, I mentioned it. 

The performance of 5750 is not as good as 4870 and 5770 is somewhere between 4870 and 4890. But the price of these cards in Indian market is not justified at all. Probably it will take some more times for the US price to be reflected here.
So wait for few days untill there is a price drop in DX 11 cards.



> AND WHAT about the ram should be
> DDR2 2x2 gb kingston value.



I mentioned DDR3 ram in my config. Why r u going for DDR2?? Right now DDR2 is getting Pased out. Now the price of 2 GB DDR2 and DDR3 module are almost same.

If u want ur rig to be future proof, DDR3 is the way to go. The M/B I have mentioned,s upports DDR3 only. Please re-read my post.


----------



## rneogi (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, with your i5-750 u can go for MSI P55-CD53 mobo also as it is a very good overclocker & msi warranty is good on India. Don't go for any local psu, you will risk your system's health . At least go for a coolermaster 450w extreme psu cost approx 2.7k.
4gb Gskill ddr3 -1333 is for 6.5k.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E8500@3.6GHz on stock voltage  running at 36 deg on a thermalright ultima 90 cooler, msi P neo2 FIR mobo, 4gb corsair xms2 ddr2-800, msi gtx 275OC, seagate 7200.12 iTB + Hitachi 500gb hdd, Antec 900 case with glacialtech real power 550watts, sony 24x dvd writer. 5x120mm fans + 1x200mm fan


----------

